# Teeth Cleaning Tips



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

All children hate having teeth brushed I'm sure but has anyone any advice on trying to get this done without screaming the house down! Thanks x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I don't know if it's just a fluke, but if I do it at the same time and make it look like fun, DD will often copy (she's 2).  

Another thing I find that works, is to put toothpaste on her brush and leave it.  More often than not, she'll pick it up herself and start using it.  That one depends on where we are though.  For the most part I use it when she's in the bath at night.  While she's happily splashing away, I'll just nonchalantly leave the loaded toothbrush on the side and she'll pick it up. 

For anything else, I get DH to do it - not sure that helps though. 

I'm reluctant to force the issue as I don't want her getting anxious about it and resisting it altogether so sometimes there are times when her teeth don't get done - it is very rare though.

BTW - I've only just noticed that this is in the adoptive parents forum.  It still might be helpful but it might not.


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Teeth cleaning, aaaggghhhh!!!
Things we've tried;
Aquafresh app
Singing a funny made up song
Leaving the toothbrush on the side and pretending to look away
Pressing her nose, making a doorbell noise
Bribery
Threats (not very successful obviously !)
Cleaning teeth at same time
Egg timer
Choice of toothbrush......

With dd it's partly just her oppositional nature and, partly sensory issues I think. She often giggles crazily once the toothbrush is in there despite refusing to open her mouth previously...


----------



## dimplesforever (Aug 1, 2014)

I am struggling with this too with my 2 year old.

He will happily brush his own teeth -but he doesn't actually brush properly and often chews on the brush.  He will let me brush his front teeth but as soon as I try to brush the other teeth - clamp down.  

If I act v over excited over teeth brushing and sing silly songs he will let me for short bursts of time.  Other times I lie him down and do a little bit then tickle or sing a song then brush a bit more and repeat - takes ages!

He wouldn't let the dentist see his teeth either. She recommended that I continue doing what i'm doing but if I'm concerned that not all teeth have been cleaned to do it more frequently.  So at the moment he brushes his teeth when he gets up then i brush them after breakfast, they brush their teeth before nap at nursery then he brushes his teeth in the bath and I brush them before bed after milk.  i'm just hoping that, that is enough....


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

My son loves his teeth brushed, been doing it since he got his first pegs. He is 3 now and when we go shopping I let him choose which brush he wants. We stick to a routine that he goes to the loo, has a drink, wash then teeth brush. And this seems to work great for ds. We brush first then we let him brush his own as dentist said we should do it until he is 7 as they are not strong enough until they reach 7'


Only down side if we pop in to local pharmacy they always have kids brushes at low level meaning he now has 6 on the go.    Thomas, JCB, angry birds, ducks, pirate jake and penguins lol


Good luck


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

What has worked for me after all of my children refusing previously and what I do now with my little girl (nearly 3) she often starts out saying no.  I say mummy has to do it to make her teeth clean and that I can see what she has eaten.

She always without fail opens her mouth wide whilst I reel off what she has eaten that day and that I can see it stuck in her teeth, she even reminds me of things that she has eaten that I may forget and points to areas in her mouth!  We have made it such a game and works a treat.  Wish I had thought of this with my older boys!

Try it......am sure the novelty will wear off!!

electric toothbrushes worked for a while once they were a bit older.

strawbs xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Little pink came home at 10 months with two teeth, she'd never brushed. So when we started she became upset and it just kept worsening. I got some great advice from a health visitor.... 'Just pin her down'... Great for our bonding and attachment that!!!   Anyway no real advice I'm afraid but it does get easier as they get more used to it. How about a brush each so they feel they have a bit of control but you're there brushing any they've missed? She's now 3 and is pretty good with her brushing xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Bug came to us with rotten teeth from poor care in foster care.  He's since had two molars disintegrate and fall out in pieces over several months.  Having my poor boy frequently hand me pieces of his own teeth rather focussed my mind, and we took action that I know many of you won't like (but that's okay.   )  A hygeinist said it's better to force the issue when they're younger, a they don't seem to remember or hold on to the issue.  So we did insist on cleaning his teeth, and sometimes that meant pinning him down and doing it.  Somehow that seemed to take it off his "things I can control" list and very quickly he seemed to shrug it off and get on with letting us without touble.  We did try rewards, stickers, and we always explain why we're doing things, but I'm not sure that had much effect.

It's not right for everyone, and I'm not even 100% certain it was right for us, but what I will say is that Bug's dentist says he's one of the most confident children in the chair he's ever seen, he has no new decay, and he happily both brushes his own teeth and lets us brush them (we always do both).

And it *looks* like (fingers crossed!) he's not going to lose any more baby teeth.  We're praying for wobbly teeth on daily basis!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

AoC that is somewhat different, and definitely heartbreaking! It looks to me like you had to choose the better of two evils and judging by the results you made the right one. Good for you and most certainly great for Bug xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

PS.... Why were you up at 4am...?! Maybe best not ask eh!!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Lolly.    It worked out for us, but it was far from ideal!  No, Bug was fast asleep, I just get small hours insomnia sometimes.  On the plus side, Bug went back to bed with his tablet this morning, and I slept on till 10am!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

AOC were the  pin here also a fellow damaged  teeth as we've  previously  chatted  about.  Not ideal but they did accept  it and happilyish allow now. Do what you're  comfortable  with  teeth cleaning  was none negotiable  for me the colour  of  my eldests  teeth in particular  was really  yellow. The other  thing  that  has worked  for others is putting Peppa pig or something  they're  into on tv or phone  and doing it while  they're  distracted.  However  in young  children  with good teeth and good diet cleaning  isn't  as important  as  adults  so if it's  a quick job don't  panic.  Good luck x


----------

